# Sold my Energy's ... need to replace...



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Sold my Energy's and looking to replace them.



Sonnie from Classifieds said:


> I didn't figure it would take those long. I saw where you had them on Audiogon too... my thought was someone will snag those babies quickly.
> 
> Glad you got'em gone. Now what are you gonna buy?



I'm thinking PSB 25's. Just because I can get them for $350 out the door. Looks like I'll get them until I can find a used set-up that is better with a center ch.
I can't believe I will be listening to movies in stereo  (my surrounds are ****** B.A.'s and I would never want to use one for my center as it would fail horrily as the main speaker for dialogue.

If you see any deals, please let me know.

Matt


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: FS: Energy front stage*

There is one other option. Someone semi-local is selling there set-up and I can afford it....BUT I don't know if it is enough system to fill my HT/living room.
What do you think??
Paradigm Titans w/stands for front
Paradigm CC-170 center
Paradigm ADP-170 surrounds w/stands
Paradigm SB-8 sub(I have the svs 20-39 still so I don't know if I could even run this???? I'd love to run it as a midbass, but have NO IDEA if I can or how I would do it.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

How big is your room?


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

13' x 14'
This would be temporarily as well, until I can find something better. 
So it's the PSB B25's with no center, or this set-up for the time being.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Personally I would go with the Paradigm setup. It's a complete setup with a center and will be easy to sell when you get ready to.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Just got home and got it hooked up  Pleasantly suprised. 
Only con so far is the voices are a little veiled compared to my Energy.


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

Is that the Paradigms you're talking about or the PSBs?


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

The Paradigm set-up.


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

Instead of buying all new speakers at once, you could use your current setup and start replacing the weak links. This way, you can save more money and have a better system to your liking instead of upgrading every so often. That's what I'm doing with my current system and find it better this way. It gives me time to save for the better speakers instead of blowing it on all cheap speakers.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

That's a good idea, but I'm not sure I want to stay with Paradigm. Although, I could replace either the front three 'or' the surrounds to what I really want when I can afford it, then the other set later. Since to me, matching the front to the back timber-wise is not needed. At least for my ears' ability.
Thanks.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

By the way, I've only listened to football so far. No music or movies. I'll report back later on their ability then. My fingers are crossed.


----------

